# First Airline Trip Since COVID



## Leann (Jun 10, 2021)

In a few days I'll be taking my first flight since COVID was declared a pandemic. It's a domestic trip, for business. I'm curious to see how things have changed. I have a few international trips scheduled for later this year (October and November) but I wouldn't be surprised if they get canceled.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 10, 2021)

Leann said:


> In a few days I'll be taking my first flight since COVID was declared a pandemic. It's a domestic trip, for business. I'm curious to see how things have changed. I have a few international trips scheduled for later this year (October and November) but I wouldn't be surprised if they get canceled.


I will watch this thread to see what I can learn from your experience. My wife and I need to travel later this year.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 10, 2021)

I dread air travel, and was not in the least unhappy about the quarantine....built-in excuse to _not-have-to_ fly.


----------



## Jules (Jun 10, 2021)

It will be interesting to read your thoughts, @Leann.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2021)

I, too, will be interested to hear any first hand experiences about flying now.  The reports about overcrowded airports and unruly passengers, etc., are not encouraging.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 11, 2021)

I will not be flying or cruising any time soon. I don't care what they say.  Too many people refusing to wear masks and too close quarters to suit me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I will not be flying or cruising any time soon. I don't care what they say.  Too many people refusing to wear masks and too close quarters to suit me.


I'm absolutely with you Terry.. I'm desperate to fly and get over to our Spanish house, but I'm not taking any risks this year... however I do envy you @Leann, I hope all goes well, I too will be watching this thread closely...


----------



## Chris21E (Jun 11, 2021)

Not flying at all, too crowded and short tempers add not sure of hotels.  Just to many variables..


----------



## 911 (Jun 11, 2021)

I have flown twice since the pandemic. Once on Southwest and once on United. Both airlines were pretty consistent with their rules. There are a lot of rules, some of them I thought were a little nit picky. I flew during the height of the pandemic, so a lot of the rules then are now no longer being enforced. I had to have a test done 3 days before my flight and be ready to present the 'negative' test result. Masks must be tight against the face and must be worn from the time you enter the airport until you leave the terminal at the other end. No shields allowed. Your mask must cover your nose and moth at all times. 

I think the airline that you are using may have a checklist online. They did when I traveled and that made it easy. 
Good luck and hope that you have a good flight.


----------



## oldman (Jun 11, 2021)

At United, things are changing, but very slowly. The return to normalcy will take time. Check the website a few days prior to your departure date. I’m sure there will be some information for those preparing to fly.

I flew just a few weeks ago. Everything went smoothly, but passengers do need to be prepared to follow the airport’s and the airline’s COVID policies.


----------

